# Fx6300 bottleneck...... ?



## Harshverma (Dec 4, 2013)

Does Fx 6300 Bottleneck R9-280X GPU ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> Does Fx 6300 Bottleneck R9-280X GPU ?



No it does not. What MB you have?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

No it will not bottleneck

If you can afford fx 8320/i5 4430 then you get more fps


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> No it will not bottleneck
> 
> If you can afford fx 8320/i5 4430 then you get more fps



Yes, +1 to this. If you want a power efficient RIG then Intel+nvidia is the way to go.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 4, 2013)

^^+1. FOr power saving intel is way too go. And if Gaming is the sole purpose and You can afford you should consider I5 4430. But for multi threded Applications AMD Is better as it has 8 Physical cores in 8350


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 4, 2013)

I am planning to go for 6300 instead of 8350 and spend rest in good cabinet , say Corsair 500R
What you say ?!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cabinet will increase 0% performance in games.Get better cpu and settle down with Nzxt source 210 cabinet

In gaming rig cabinet should be considered at last


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2013)

^^ Rightly said. While purchasing a performance rig, main concentration should be on the core components like CPU, Motherboard, Ram, PSU and Graphics card and then the peripherals should be chosen which can handle those of the core compoents you have chosen. Instead of spending huge amount on a Cabinet, get something which will get the job done and has good build quality. With the rest of the money, get a Processor like FX-8320.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> I am planning to go for 6300 instead of 8350 and spend rest in good cabinet , say Corsair 500R
> What you say ?!



as everyone said, opt for better cpu like fx 8350 rather than a costly case. you can go with antec gx700 which is a good case indeed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> as everyone said, opt for better cpu like fx 8350 rather than a costly case. you can go with antec gx700 which is a good case indeed.



+1 to this. Antec GX700 is the way to go if you wanna save some and invest in a good CPU & GPU.


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 4, 2013)

Leave that i will buy both , fx 8350 and 500R XD


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> Leave that i will buy both , fx 8350 and 500R XD



LOL. which psu you are getting ?


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 5, 2013)

didn't Decided CX600M (Coz its modular and I want a clean cable management) or GS600 (Coz of LEDs and I want a good looking internal)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> didn't Decided CX600M (Coz its modular and I want a clean cable management) or GS600 (Coz of LEDs and I want a good looking internal)



You could go for Corsair CS Series.These are one step below RM and one step above TX series and also modular.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> didn't Decided CX600M (Coz its modular and I want a clean cable management) or GS600 (Coz of LEDs and I want a good looking internal)



you can do decent cable management on 500r with any non modular psu. CX600m is still not fully modular. it is semi-modular only. get tx 650 v2.
think before you get whether you want fancy colours/good looking or *good quality*.


----------



## Techguy (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes it will bottleneck.. Go for an i5


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

OP can get Corsair 200R or 300R instead if he is opting for a small case offering good cable management features.


----------

